# Installing 11.2 getting ACPI Errors on Lenovo E520



## fbsdguy (Nov 17, 2018)

Hello,

I booted into an 11.2 memdisk image I installed to a USB.  After booting and being asked if I would like to install FreeBSD errors flash on the screen every 10 seconds about an ACPI Error. 


```
ACPI Error: No handler for Region [ECRM] (0xfffffe8000550a400) [EmbeddedControl] (20171214/evregion-288)
ACPI Error: Region EmbeddedControl (ID=3) has no handler (20171214/exfldio-428)
ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \_TZ_.RDEC, AE_NOT_EXIST (20171214/psparse-677)
ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \_TZ_.TZS0._TMP, AE_NOT_EXIST (20171214/psparse-677)
```

I don't see any mention of ACPI in my bios to turn anything off.  

Update: It just added "error fetching current temperature".


----------

